# European Mount face plate



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I sent my Archery buck to my uncle to do a European mount on it, but i want to custom make the fafe plate and was wondering if anyone has done this? What size did you make it and out of what wood? I was thinking oak or cherry. Any other pointers would be great!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have made two of them, I make them out of oak. I trace around the skull and add about a half inch(Piece that you screw the skull to). Then cut that out. Then I make a circle piece(Part that goes on the wall) about 6 inches across and cut that out. Then make a small piece inbetween with a slight agle so the skull does not sit flat on the wall. Not sure if the pic will work.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

That really helps thanks. And the one in the picture looks great!


----------

